# Decorative railing (2x4) grooves?



## orick (May 9, 2020)

I have a small balcony off the back of my house with railings on three sides. The top and bottom of each railing appears to be constructed out of a 2x4, with grooves on both sides. I have to replace at least one or two of these, but I'm not sure how I could shape a 2x4 like this. Any ideas?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum !!
you could start with telling us a little about yourself,
your skills and what tools you have to take on this project.
as you can see, it will take a router and table saw at the minimum.
there is also a beveled top to contend with, if you wanted the exact match.
[please take exact measurements of the railing].


----------



## Pretender (Jun 22, 2019)

You need a router and a bit like this.
https://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v139-1712/slot-and-groove-forming-router-bits
It can be done with a hand held router but I would not recommend that method for someone with limited router experience.
MUCH easier on a router table.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Getting the same size ridges and valleys is probably going to be a problem. I have a set of blades with my Craftsman Molding Head Cutter that makes that pattern, but not same size.


George


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I would vote for the moulder route, of course since not everyone has access to one a different route is probably better. Router is good, could also pick up an older moulding plane and do it by hand. That might get annoying if you have a decent amount of footage though. 



-T


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

From my limited experience, it is difficult to get a perfectly matched router bit for a given profile. If you are willing to compromise with a close match, then I wonder whether you could make something good enough with a multi-bead router bit? You can find double- and triple-bead router bits from several sources.

Maybe cut one side, flip the board, align it and cut the other side? 

Extend the bit (risky) do one "set" of beads, then raise the bit and do the remaining beads, something like that?


----------



## Frost (Sep 24, 2018)

If you have to replace 2 out of the 3 railings and don't have access to the tools to remake them, then why not replace all 3 with a simpler rail profile. Design it around what tools you have to work with or can afford to buy. Working for yourself gives you lots of freedom. You might even find some off the shelf stuff in a big box if you just want to get it done quickly. Do a quick search for deck handrail.


good luck


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pretender has the right type of bit needed, and this fluting jig will do the rest. https://www.woodsmith.com/article/fluting-jig/ 

To do it you must do the fluted on both edges first... after you can cut the bevel on a table saw, or can be hand planed.


----------



## orick (May 9, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions!

The railing lengths are approx. 7 feet each. There is a matching piece on the bottom of each, so about 42 feet total (with pattern on both sides).

I do not have a router and let's assume that even if I did my skills might not get this done right.... 

Then is this the kind of thing that a moulder machine can knock out quickly? Would a custom molding shop be overkill for this kind of project? Should I look for a local carpenter first?

Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

yes - call a few of your local carpenters for at least a consultation.
if that fails to provide satisfactory results,
consult a local milling shop. the mil shop in my area is family owned
and operated by a guy that I went all the way through school with from
the the 3rd grade. they do excellent custom work. (NOT cheap $$).
a carpenter or woodworker with a decent shop can get pretty close in
the existing design.
please keep us in the loop as to what you go with and the end results.

Edit: if you can come up with a way to copy the exact size and profile,
you can shop around online for quotes and assistance. duplicate the
profile the best you can in an art program for the best results.

*Contour Gauge Duplicator*








.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Without a router it is best to outsource this job.

I would do that in a number of steps. All of them include a router, and table saw at a minimum.

It is really just a build up, top piece(2x material) with the angle and rounded edges, (2) center pieces(1x material) with rounded edges, and the bottom piece(2x material) with the decorative edge.(hard to see the edge detail)

Or you could make a "box section" with an angled top and apply the detail molding(1/2 round, and whatever is on the bottom) on the sides of the box.

Or a combination of the 2 methods.


----------

